# got questions if people would answer me please?



## blueeagle182 (Feb 14, 2006)

HEY THIS IS CHRIS I WAS WONDERING IF ANY OF YOU GUYS NOW WHERE THE AMBIENT TEMPAUTRE SENSOR IS LOCATED? MY DASH READING FOR IT WAS WORKING NOW IT DOESN'T LIGHT UP WHAT IS UP WITH THAT? 
IS LIFTER TICK COMMON WITH AUDI? 
ALSO MY CURSE CONTROL WILL HOLD SPEED FOR A LITTLE WHILE THEN GOES DOWN LIKE IT'S NOT HOLDING?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: got questions if people would answer me please? (blueeagle182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueeagle182* »_YOU GUYS NOW WHERE THE AMBIENT TEMPAUTRE SENSOR IS LOCATED? 
IS LIFTER TICK COMMON WITH AUDI? 


Lifter tick is very common with 10v audi motors change them or your oil with 10w40 in the winter and 20w50 in the summer.
The outside temp sensor is located behind the grille to the right.
Your cruise control problem isn't worth fixing.


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: got questions if people would answer me please? (yodasfro)*

Run a solid 15w40 year round. no need to change oils. The reason the lifters are ticking is because the check valve in the block which is supposed to keep oil in the head is leaking, and not keeping oil up there. you may need to replace them, but put 4oz. of Marvels Mystery Oil in a few hundred miles before your oil change, and see what happens.
Cruise control-sounds like the pedal switches are slightly out of adjustment. drop the cover below the steering wheel and make sure the vacuum switches are completely closed when the pedals are up.
Ambient air temp- haven't a clue


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

I agree with gidrew try the mystery oil... sometimes it works!


----------

